# "If you could only pick one..."



## Zane Zackerly (Jun 13, 2008)

I realize that I'm ripping open a can of worms here (and on my second post--LOL)!

I'm not really "new" to handguns but I've taken a break of several years while I put together my AK collection. Although I used to own a lot of handguns, I slowly got rid of them over the years to concentrate on AK's.

Now I'm ready to start looking at handguns again.

I'm not rich, so I can't afford mistakes. I can't afford to get something and then find out it's crappy later.

I used to be a Glock Kool-Aid drinker, but I've heard and read of some problems. I realized sites like The Gun Zone are biased and anti-Glock, but it's hard to argue with some of the photos.

I'd always considered the basic G17 to be the ultimate handgun, but now I'm trying to have an open mind.

I've owned Makarovs, Tokarevs, 1911's, Rugers, Tauruses, Smiths, Glocks, Walthers, and some I've probably forgotten. I was surprised pleasantly by some, unpleasantly by others.

If you had to pick ONE semi-auto pistol and ONE revolver, what would you pick?

I want:

1) 100% (or dang close to it) reliability
2) Durability
3) Lack of quality control problems
4) Ease of operation (trigger pull, mag loading, etc)
5) Ease of disassembly

Any caliber is on the table; any finish; any grip; any sights. I'm also not looking to spend upwards of $1,000 to $2,000 for one gun.

Like someone said, "You are only going to do this ONCE; you may as well do it right." :mrgreen:

Advice?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Zane Zackerly said:


> I want:
> 
> 1) 100% (or dang close to it) reliability
> 2) Durability
> ...


Well, you may not like what I'm about to say, but GLOCK. I didn't used to like Glocks either, but after having one for about 3 years now, I can honestly say I'm totally confident in their reliability, durability, good quality control, ease of operation, and ease of disassembly. The only other pistol I have that fits those criteria is a full size H&K USP.45. It's been a great pistol as well. I have a few other pistols that fit 3-4 of the criteria, but most of them don't meet the ease of disassembly requirement. Those would be the 1911's in my collection. Kahr arms makes some really great pistols, I prefer the all steel ones to their polymer ones, but they are slightly more expensive than most pistols. Glock does have the nice little price that fits most peoples budgets too, so ... overall... I'd say a Glock.

Zhur


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Pretty easy choice:

Auto: Colt Gold Cup .45 ACP

Revolver: Smith & Wesson M19 .357 Magnum

That is, unless I want to go hunting, then Ruger Super Blackhawk .44 Magnum.

Bob Wright


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

For carry? Springfield XD45 Compact 4".

5-stars on all 5 catagories.

Add:
Capacity (11 round of 45ACP, 13 in backup)
Price ($500-550, new)
Warantee (Lifetime)
Accuracy (Fantastic)
Concealability (Excellent)

Drawback: Lack of accessories... but they are growing VERY fast.

But I'm biased... I now own 3.

Jeff


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, that's exactly what I own: 1 semi-auto and 1 revolver. Both under $1K.

Semi-auto: Beretta 92FS 9mm with Trijicon night sights and two 15 round magazines.

Revolver: S&W 686+ .357 7-shot with 4" barrel.

Love them both. But I should mention that if I carried I would probably buy another, smaller gun for that duty.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

9mm Beretta 92 FS
and a Smith and Wesson in 357 / or an air-weight 38.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Since I'm not an outdoorsman, don't hunt with handguns, and quit competing years ago, my only interest in handguns is defensive. Thus, I'd choose a Glock 26 for the auto and an S&W 642 for the revolver. But I'd rather have a second auto for pocket carry, and would pick a KelTec P3AT for that mission if I could have two guns without regard to type.

Glocks work fine, as do many other guns, including Berettas, HKs, SIGs, XDs, M&Ps, and others. The main reason Glock problems are so visible is because they are the most widely-used pistols in the country.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Glock 19 - size efficient, reliable, accurate, durable, and with an excellent track record.

A 357 magnum revolver in 4" - my personal choice is the Ruger GP100.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

After research and range testing various manufacturers I chose to buy a CZ75 P-01 semi-auto and right now I have my eye on a S&W 686 .357 4" revolver.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

If I had to pick one autoloader that would last me the rest of my life, it would undoubtedly be my Ruger P95. It was my first gun, and at this point if I never bought another I'd be alright. Rock-solid, good capacity, reliable as hell, feeds and fires any 9x19 load, and it was less than $400 new. The only problem I have with it is that it's probably the worst compact you could choose for a CCW; it conceals about as well as a brick (though I do not have the best of holsters ATM).

One revolver is tricker. My P95 would be my bedside and car gun. So, do I want a pocket pistol for when I can't conceal the Ruger and as a BUG, or do I want a larger pistol for flexibility in leaving one gun in the nightstand and using the other most other times? I think I'd take a Smitty or Ruger .357, mid-frame with a 2-3" barrel. That way it would conceal as a pocket pistol in at least some of my slacks but be big enough to do the job of a home-defense or carry weapon instead of toting a .38 snubby 5-shot BUG as my only gun.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Oops... I missed the second part of the question... Revolver?

Smith and Wesson X-Frame 460Mag, 8 3/8 inch. You did say upwards of $2000... lol.

XD $550
X-Frame $1450

Perfect.

JW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

You never really said what you would be DOING with these handguns. That's always useful for guiding choices. Until more info is provided, I'll assume general "handgunny" type uses; that is, two handguns that could, between them, handle any task required of a handgun.

My choices: a Glock G19 in 9mm, and a Ruger Redhawk .44 Magnum, with a 5 1/2" barrel (blue or stainless steel, your choice, but I'd go with the stainless). A little careful shopping and you might find both for less than $1000 combined cost. Add a .22 rimfire conversion/adapter kit for the Glock, and you'd have all the bases covered.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

wow - what a question

...............................................................
BASIC LIVING:
for only one pistol: then you have to compromise
thus a 4" barrell (3" for CCW and 6" for target and hunting)
SEMIAUTO - 4" 9mm
100% reliable is the Glock
Durability is the glock
Ease of disassembly - then the XD
REVOLVER - stainless steel 44mag
either the ruger SA 4 5/8" or the S&W in 4"
the 44 special is a very good self defense round
the 44 mag is so versitile over a wide range of muzzle energy ranges that i'ts hard to beat
i chose the 44mag over the 357 because I was to choose only one -

................................................................
NOW FOR THE OPTIONS
........................................................
COVER ALL BASES:
second choice would be:
one semiauto - KIMBER GOLD MATCH .45ACP (self defense)
one revolver - S&W model 617 - .22LR in 6" (target, practice, hunting)
or
one semiauto - ruger 22lr hunter 6"
one revolver - S&W 44mag/44special 
..................................................................
CONSIDERING CCW:
semiauto - glock 26 9mm
revolver - S&W J frame in .357


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

bob wright:
if i had to buy only one of an auto, a revolver, and a single action
your choices were right on!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 30, 2008)

My choice for auto would be a Springfield EMP 1911 for defense carry and for a wheelgun it would be a Colt Python 6" barrel .357 for home defense, target, hunting and just because I want to ask the girls "Hey do you want to see my Python?!":anim_lol:


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

Auto: XD .45ACP Service

Revolver: Smith and Wesson Model 627 PC - .357 magnum


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

My Colt 1911a1 for the semi and A Colt Python with 4" barrel for the revolver.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

For purely CCW defensive purposes (my main reason for buying handguns) it would be the Glock 19 for the auto and the Ruger SP101 in .357 for the revolver. The Ruger is larger and heavier than the j-frames but it would handle the magnum much better.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

A Glock 19 and a Smith & Wesson model 686 4". 

That is really all you need.:smt023


----------



## Merlin45 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Only One?*

Well....for my 5th post on here.....I'll prolly get flamed....LOL. Let battle begin!. My choice is, and will always be....Taurus PT 24/7 in .45. I know, I know....think and say what ya wanna. I've owned several semi-autos...this gun simply does everything I ask of it. I'd trust it with my life. (In fact, I do). But if the SHTF.....I'd also rely on my Mossberg 590, 8-shot, with a sidesaddle, and SureFire light. Also my Olympic Arms AR-15, 30-round mag, 75 grain hollowpoints. C'mon, ya'all....gimme them negative comments on my Taurus....lol


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> A Glock 19 and a Smith & Wesson model 686 4".
> 
> That is really all you need.:smt023


+1............:smt1099


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Glock 19 and Ruger Super Blackhawk


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When you all find the perfect revolver and semi-auto, please let me know asap.

I've been saving up all my life to buy one of each. :smt033


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

has anyone else shot a 44 mag? it is a brutal round and not enjoyable to practice with. price wise it is expensive although you could use the slighty cheaper and friendlier .41 mag. unless you are game hunting, the .357 magnum will be plenty. and you can practice with .38 special rounds. for semi-autos, i love my glock 19. some don't like the trigger pull. simple and easy to takedown.


----------

